# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  A Question for the Christians

## BillMC

Do Jews or more specifically followers of Judeaism need to be saved by 'opening their hearts to Jesus'? Or are they exempt them from this, due to the Bible claiming that they are God's chsen people?

----------

